# Protecting A Lathe Stored In The Garage



## Steve58 (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

I've got a novice question I could use some advice on.

Last year I bought an old 9" Southbend lathe to play around with. I had just finished up with a couple of years of machining classes at a local vocational school.

Unfortunately, other things have prevented me from really doing anything with it. First it was getting 220 power in the garage, then it was something else.

My question is what is the best way to protect it in the garage? Should I spray it down with some oil, and if so, what type? Should I just cover it with a sheet or something?

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## kd4gij (May 4, 2016)

A lot of folks on here use Fluid Film. I have been using break free clp.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_650825-59787-AS11_0__?productId=50335157


----------



## Groundhog (May 4, 2016)

I like "LPS 3 Premier Rust Inhibitor". It sets up kinda waxy and doesn't rub off easily. Ace Hardware has it here in the flat lands.


----------



## jim18655 (May 4, 2016)

Don't cover with a sheet. The temperature changes in the garage will cause condensation to form on the metal and the sheet will inhibit airflow to evaporate the moisture and rust will form. I had it happen to a motorcycle.


----------



## Brain Coral (May 4, 2016)

I second the Fluid Film. It will stay on vertical surfaces and not run off onto the floor. Leave it uncovered and Fluid Film would be my recommendation.

Brian


----------



## ARKnack (May 4, 2016)

Myself, I just use plain WD40. I purchase it by the gallon and use their refillable spray bottles. Normally your general oiling will prevent rust but on those days where humidity is thick (Michigan) I walk around and spry every thing I can with it. I do normally cover mine with a sheet but that is to keep grinding dust off of it. My tools are all out in an Un-heated pole barn. A lot of folks don't like WD40 but it works for me.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 4, 2016)

Don't store or pile anything on it.  OK, maybe put a board on the ways to protect them from accidental dings.

One time I went to look at a Sheldon lathe that was for sale.  I think it was about 16" swing with the chuck, all relevant parts and the under drive stand.  It was painted a hideous, peeling pink, but I didn't mind that at all.  I figured it would help me get the price down.  But the ways were the worst I had ever seen, and I've seen the ways on a lathe kept outside and uncovered so long that a tree had grown around it.  The guy confessed that his dad had stored rock salt on it and the bags got wet and leaked.


----------



## Groundhog (May 5, 2016)

There are a lot of arguments that WD-40 is not good for long term rust prevention, and the residue left after WD-40 evaporates actually attract dirt which in turn holds moisture which then causes rust! I happen to agree. Please note the qualifier "long term". My experience in 30 years of ski area maintenance seems to back this statement up.
However, I could be wrong and do not want to start a controversy. But please do some research before you depend on WD-40 as a long term rust preventive.


----------



## mikey (May 5, 2016)

I, too, would suggest you avoid WD-40 for long term storage. When I bought my lathe the PO used WD-40 to "prevent rust". He must have laid down a gallon of it on the machined surfaces and it dried into a hard, tacky brown layer - it was like caramel on there. It took hours with acetone to get it all off. On the other hand, there was no rust because the oxygen couldn't get through that stuff! The ways were pristine underneath.




I use a cotton sheet to cover machines when not in use. It breathes and keeps dust off. I have a table saw protected only with paste wax and a sheet - no rust after over 25 years ... in Hawaii!


----------



## Steve58 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the advice. When I was at Northern Tool yesterday I was looking at a white lithium grease WD-40 product. But I was concerned about the difficulty of eventually cleaning it off. I think I'm going to look for some fluid film!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (May 5, 2016)

I have a lot of humidity & temperature change issues. Sometimes so bad that the entire floor in my closed garage will become wet.

From my experience:
1. Completely clean the machine.
2. Apply a thin coat of oil or light grease to the bare metal details. I use gear oil, hydraulic oil and ep1 grease, because I've got a lot of it.
3. Cover the machine with a bed sheet, or a bunch of rags. Cotton preferred. This will keep condensation out.
4. Place a plastic tarp over the cloth cover. This will keep the cloth dry.

I won't claim it's the best way, but it has worked well on my stuff for years.


----------



## lt500r (May 5, 2016)

I have good luck with this https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/cspages/acf50.php I have been using it on my tubing bender dies and after a year of not being used there is still no rust . I have always have problems with any bare metal rusting quickly here . fluid film works good to but the acf50 is way less messy


----------



## cpncrnch (May 5, 2016)

The gentleman who I aquired my machine from advised a periodic wipe down with a 5w20 or 30 motor oil and cover with cotton sheet or rags, that is what he does with his and he doesn't have an issue with rust.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 5, 2016)

may as well p on it than use wd40


----------



## coolidge (May 5, 2016)

I have been using Starret M1 spray with good results. Goes on thin and sticks without getting sticky.


----------



## jamiesaun (May 5, 2016)

Have to go through this every winter. I just apply a liberal amount of whatever oil is closest...usually motor oil of some kind. 

I'll take the Chuck and squares and what not into the basement.


----------

